# Dầu chống cảm Organic Little Innoscents có tốt không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (28/7/20)

*Dầu ấm giảm ho, thông mũi hữu cơ cho bé Little Innoscents 75ml*


​

Dùng được cho bé từ sơ sinh

100% thành phần tự nhiên được chứng nhận hữu cơ ACO. An toàn tuyệt đối cho bé mà hiệu quả cao.

Chỉ một chút dầu bôi sẽ giúp bé hít thở dễ dàng và giảm ho nhanh chóng. Sản phẩm hoàn toàn không chứa các thành phần từ dầu mỏ gây bí da khó chịu (thường có trong các sản phẩm dầu ấm truyền thống), chỉ sử dụng các loại tinh dầu hữu cơ được chứng nhận, đủ nhẹ nhàng để sử dụng cho cả trẻ sơ sinh.

Dầu chống cảm Organic được làm từ sáp ong tự nhiên và bơ hạt mỡ được chứng nhận hữu cơ, kết hợp với tinh dầu bạc hà, chanh, bạch đàn và Rosemary, loại dầu ấm này hấp thụ nhanh và nhẹ nhàng vào da bé.

Sự kết hợp độc đáo của các thành phần hữu cơ mang lại sự ấm áp cho cơ thể và giúp giảm bớt tắc nghẽn mũi cũng như triệu chứng cảm lạnh như ho và chảy nước mũi.


​

Bạn chỉ cần xoa một ít vào lòng bàn chân của con mình trước khi đi ngủ để bé có một giấc ngủ thật sâu. Bôi một chút dầu lên gối bé hoặc cho bé ngửi chút dầu sẽ giúp bé giảm ho, thông ngạt, và giữ nhiệt độ cơ thể bé ổn định suốt đêm, tránh cảm lạnh hay viêm họng, phế quản, phổi…nhờ đặc tính chống vi khuẩn, chống nấm và chống vi khuẩn, chống virus và chống viêm từ các loại tinh dầu thiên nhiên.

Thành phần: Dầu hướng dương (Helianthus annuus) *, Jojoba Oil (Simmondsia chinensis) *, Shea Butter (Butyrospermum Parkii) *, Sáp ong (Cera alba) *, bạc hà (Mentha viridis) *, Lavender Oil (Lavandula angustifolia), Wintergreen (Gaultheria procumbens), Rosemary Oil (Rosmarinus officinalis), Dầu Khuynh Diệp (Eucalyptus globulus), dầu bạc hà (Mentha piperita), Lemon Oil (Citrus medica limonum).

*Địa chỉ mua dầu bôi ấm ngực Organic Little Innoscents chính hãng*

Quý khách hàng có thể đặt mua online bằng cách ấn vào link: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam

- Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

- Hotline: 0942.666.800


----------

